

The guide to implementing 2D platformers - iiska
http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2012/05/20/the-guide-to-implementing-2d-platformers/

======
Wajeez
Oh well, even though it's the second time around, I missed the first one!

Nice article nevertheless, upvote for the effort!

------
voxx
this has been posted before, but have an upvote for effort

